# Save money with the Hay Mizer



## haydays (Mar 26, 2009)

I found this nifty piece of handy work whilst scouring the Net for some Cattle Hay info and found this really cool website. The feeder saves you a lot of Hay and could be a nice gadget to invest in and save money on Hay in the long run. What do you Guys and Gals think of this one then?









Welcome to the Hay-Mizer Cattle Hay Feeder


----------



## CherryBlosson (Mar 27, 2009)

I think that is great. I am wondering if any one in here has got one or something similar. It's good to get time and money saving devices as inflation every where is eating at every one's lively hoods nowadays. We have to find cost effective ways to survive without compromising on quality.


----------



## rollinwheels67 (Jan 11, 2009)

does anyone have a picture of the hay-mizer? rollinwheels67.


----------

